# صلاه قداسه البابا شنوده



## sosana (11 فبراير 2009)

إن كنت أنا لست جادا فيما يتعلق بخلاص نفسي يكفي أنك يا رب جاد في تخليص هذه النفس.

+ إن كان خلاص نفسي لا تقوى عليه إرادتي .. فلا شك أن نعمتك تقوى وتقتدر.

+ إن كنت أنا بفساد طبيعتي لا أريد الحياة معك يكفي أنك تريد أن أحيا معك وإرادتك تفعل كل شئ.

+ إن تركتني يا رب إلى إرادتي وإلى ضعفي فسوف أضيع اعتبرني مريضا لا يقوى على شفاء نفسه ولا يقوى حتى على الذهاب إلى الطبيب وقل كلمة فتبرأ نفسي.

+ سامحني يا رب إن كنت أصلي بدون حرارة فأنا أصلي بالفراغ الذي في قلبي وأنت الذي تعطيني الحرارة أنت الذي تسكب نارك المقدسة في قلبي خذ صلاتي كما هي بنقصها فالأمور لا تبدأ كاملة والكمال هم من عندك.

+ بقوتك وبركتك وروحك القدوس سأصير في الصورة التي تريدها لي بقيادتك أنت تمسك يدي وتقودني خطوة خطوة كما تقود طفلا صغيرا يتعلم المشي

+ لا أتركك حتى أشعر أنك قبلتني إليك وأرجعتني إليك وإلى محبتك.

+ قال مار اسحق: إن الذي يظن أن هناك طريقا آخر للتوبة غير الصلاة هو مخدوع من الشياطين.

+ لست أريد فقط أن تغفر لي خطيتي إنما أريد أن تنزع من قلبي كل محبة للخطية على الإطلاق.
ها أنا آتيك بخطيتي كما أنا. وأنت الذي تنزعها مني.

+ لو كنت أقدر أن أترك محبة الخطية لرجعت إليك منذ زمان فخلصني أنت منها لتقودني في موكب نصرتك.إنزع محبتها من قلبي وإنزع سيطرتها من إرادتي.

آمين
قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث​
copy
اذكروني في صلواتكم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2009)

اميــــــــــــــــن 

ميررررررسى على الصلاه الجميله يا سوسنا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (11 فبراير 2009)

_امين
فى منتها الروعه سوسنه
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## shamaoun (11 فبراير 2009)

امين 
جميلة جدا الصلاة
ربنا يدينا خلاص لأنفسنا
شكرا خالص


----------



## sosana (11 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي اوووووي يا
كوكو
توني
شمعون
على ردودكم الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتكم 
نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## just member (11 فبراير 2009)

*امين*
*جميلة اكتير *
*ميرسى بجد*
**​


----------



## sosana (11 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي يا جوجو على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2009)

امين

 شكرااااااااا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## botros_22 (15 فبراير 2009)

صلاة جميلة جـــدا شكرا لكى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sosana (15 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي اوووي يا 
كليم
بطرس
على ردودكم الجميلة اوي دي
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## go love (16 فبراير 2009)

امين
بجد صلاة جميلة جدا  
وبتتكلم عن ضعف كل واحد فينا
ربنا يباركك لتعب محبتك ​


----------



## aba hoor (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لكم على هذه الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## sosana (20 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي اووووووووووي يا 
go love
اباهور
على ردودكم الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

ميرسي خالص على الصلاة ،وربنا يباركك


----------



## sosana (29 مايو 2009)

ميرسي اووووووووي يا 
دونا
Joyful Song 
على ردودكم الجميلة دي
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## happy angel (30 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة اوووى

وتستحق التقييم

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## sosana (30 مايو 2009)

ميرسي يا happy angel على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتي ياقمر


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 مايو 2009)

صلوات رووووووووووعة تستحق التقييم بجد ​


----------



## sosana (31 مايو 2009)

ميرسي يا فراشة على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتي ياقمر


----------



## M a r i a m (31 مايو 2009)

تحفة بجد
امييييييين يارب
ميرسي ياسوسنا ياجميلة​


----------



## sosana (31 مايو 2009)

ميرسي يا مرمر على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتي ياقمر


----------



## كوك (3 يونيو 2009)

_*امين*_

*شكرا جدا *

_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## sosana (3 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي اوووي يا كوك على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورت الموضوع


----------



## monmooon (3 يونيو 2009)

*امـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين 
بجد جميله جداً جداُ ربنا يباركنا كلنا بصلوات قداسه البابا شنودة ويطلو عمره
شكراً بجد علي الصلاة الحلو دى ربنا يباركك  *​


----------



## الأخت مايا (3 يونيو 2009)

امين    شكرا

الك


----------



## sosana (4 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي اووووووي يا
monmooon
مايا
على ردودكم الجميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتكم
نورتوا الموضوع


----------



## مونيكا 57 (7 يونيو 2009)

*أشكرك سوسنا على هذا النقل
الرب يحفظلنا البابا شنودة
أشكرك أختى الحبيبة​*


----------



## sosana (9 يونيو 2009)

امين
ميرسي اوووي يا مارثا على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك
نورتي قمر


----------

